# Fish oil, dark stool



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'v been having dark stools, since taking the fish oil, any idea's ?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cvoor,I take a high dose of fish oil too, but I don't have that problem. Dark and tarry sound likeit might be something more serious. I would stop taking the oil and see if it stops. If it doesn't, i would call the Dr.Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, your right. I will discontine them and see what happens. If my stools go bk to normal, then I know to stay away from the fish oil. I really want to take the fish oil for the heart benefits, but I may not be able to tolerate it. Dark stools are not a good thing I"m sure of that. My multi has iron in it, but havent' noticed this problem before, until taking the fish oil. Thannx Cindybell


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use both fish oil and a high potency multi, without iron, and never saw a change like you describe. I think you can also get yur omega 3s from flax seed and we buy something called a "Born 3" egg which is supposed to be high in omega 3s as well.You might want to make sure your fish oil is distilled so that any heavy metals are removed.Mark


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

It's been a few days, seems ok now. Of course,stools are a little greasy, Sorry to be gross, but more normal now. A little stomach upset, with bloating, but I will see what happens.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cvoor, how are you doing now?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm doing better Madge, had to discontinue them, as I have many things that use to never bother me. I've been away from the board for a while, been busy with family and work, you know how that goes. Hope all is well with you.


----------

